# What is your Favourite Flower in the Game?



## mayorseraphina (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm expecting people to say 'Blue Roses' and all that, but to be honest I think the flowers are beautiful already without hybrids. My favourite personally is the Red Roses (haha) but I still wish they'd put in Tigerlillies already.

How about you?​


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 12, 2014)

carnations <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

Roses..


----------



## twerkstrider (Jan 14, 2014)

the pink cosmos! they're so bright and i've surrounded my house with them uvu


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 14, 2014)

The beauty of a purple pansy and a white carnation <3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 14, 2014)

I love them all!


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 14, 2014)

I like this thread topic a lot 

My favourites are the pink, white and yellow cosmos. They look like small exploding stars and remind me of my IRL favourite: gerberas.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 14, 2014)

I like all of them, but Tulips are my most favorite. 

Jacobs ladders are close behind~


----------



## chocobeann (Jan 14, 2014)

I love violets. They're so pretty *^*
oh! and jacob's ladders


----------



## Cress (Jan 15, 2014)

Pansies, specifically blue and purple.


----------



## goey0614 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tulip all the way~


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 15, 2014)

Purple roses! ^_^


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Jan 20, 2014)

i love the blue pansies! theyre so pretty <3


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2014)

Orange roses.

Orange tulips.

ORANGE


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

Black roses, because reasons.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 20, 2014)

Golden roses, pink roses and the carnations.


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 20, 2014)

I like blue pansies a lot! I am sure I will like blue roses but I have yet to breed any successfully yet but still trying blue is my favorite color so that's why I like them.


----------



## skweegee (Jan 23, 2014)

I like orange and red Pansies and black Roses.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 23, 2014)

I love blue pansies!

But, my username says it all...


----------



## lilylily (Jan 23, 2014)

roses, roses all the way <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

Pansies, jacobs ladders and caranations <3 ugh can't decide


----------



## Flop (Jan 23, 2014)

Orange pansies and blue roses c:


----------



## EmmaFrost (Jan 23, 2014)

Pink and purple tulips.


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

Pink lilies and Jacob's Ladders.


----------



## vintage-rabbit (Jan 24, 2014)

white roses !! i love the vintage look to them <3


----------



## salarian (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like purple tulips and blue violets c:


----------



## Hush (Jan 25, 2014)

pink lilies <3_<3


----------



## Hype (Jan 25, 2014)

Carnations of all colors and pink and blue roses.


----------



## Twilight (Jan 25, 2014)

Blue roses, and Black/Golden roses. Mhm. I'm obsessed with roses.


----------



## Mao (Jan 25, 2014)

Carnation <3 Especially when you display them in your house :3


----------



## Syd (Jan 25, 2014)

black cosmos, they look like evil daisies. i love them


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2014)

Purple roses.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

Any flowers that are pink.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 31, 2014)

Pink carnations


----------



## Bunnii (Jan 31, 2014)

Pink and purple roses <3


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

Gold roses


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

Black roses are my favourite.


----------



## Libra (Mar 8, 2014)

I like the lilies and violets. ^_^


----------



## Cudon (Mar 8, 2014)

White carnations =u=


----------



## DaintyC (Mar 8, 2014)

What's your favorite kinda flower?

Mine's chocolate.



- - - Post Merge - - -

But seriously I like the blue violets and any of the pink ones.


----------



## Big Forum User (Mar 8, 2014)

pink lilies and do raffelsias count?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 8, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> pink lilies and do raffelsias count?


In City Folk, I loved Rafflessia. And I'm going to change my previous answer of purple/blue roses to purple, blue and red pansies. Red pansies are just so pretty!


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 8, 2014)

Y'know, White Carnations are starting their appeal...


----------



## undadac (Mar 8, 2014)

Black and gold roses pink and white carnations <3 dandelionssssss cause they change into puffs and I like blue roses!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I can't wait to see purple tulips and pink Lillie's will probs be a new fav !!!!! Also black daisies

- - - Post Merge - - -

White carnations remind me of great memories


----------



## grrrolf (Mar 8, 2014)

cosmos in NL, roses in all others. I love how the cosmos look in NL but I hate how they look in previous versions


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2014)

Pink roses captivate me.


----------



## Wish (Mar 8, 2014)

Dandelion


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

Blue pansies ^^, then probably pink lilies and jacobs ladders


----------



## Onigiriis (Mar 9, 2014)

It used to be carnations in City Folk, but in New Leaf I saw the lilies and i fell in love (any color, really, they are just lovely)


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 12, 2014)

I really like the red and white two lips!


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

Blue cosmos were the bomb. Why did they have to remove them in newer games?


----------



## aimeekitty (Mar 14, 2014)

I think pink lilies and any blue or purple violets are the most beautiful though I really like pink roses, too.


----------



## Ryan2000 (Mar 15, 2014)

Purple pansies and golden roses.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

hahaha jacob ladders definitely

number 2 would be lillies!


----------



## mynooka (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Roses
2. Tulips
3. Carnations
4. Jacob's Ladder
5. Everything else


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the pansies but wish they were in brighter colors like real life pansies, they are my favorite flowers IRL as well.


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 15, 2015)

White Carnations <3


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

White and Pink Carnations.


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 15, 2015)

I really like the dandelions and the yellow and red lilies. 
As for hybrids, the red and orange pansy. I only have one that I'm super protective of (gothel with her flower protective). I need more!


----------



## Coach (Mar 15, 2015)

White Pansies are my favourite!


----------



## scruff (Mar 15, 2015)

white cosmos ^u^


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Deep and light purple violets!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

After finally seeing every hybrid in the game, I can confidently say that purple pansies are my absolute favorite. I'd love the white flowers more if they were... whiter. o_o They look kind of weird to me.

In terms of general breed, I do love roses, lilies and violets. Can't stand tulips or cosmos.


----------



## Brain.Boy (Mar 15, 2015)

Roses in general, and specifically blue and purple roses. 
They're just so pretty O_O


----------



## Naamah (Mar 15, 2015)

All over my town there are mostly Roses in combinations of red/white/black, pink/purple, yellow/orange, also carnations in pink/white. So if it's a matter of numbers, I'd say Roses are my favourite flower in game. Never had Jacobs Ladder so can't say how I feel about those


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

My favorite flower is the purple pansy for sure! I sadly only have one of it...


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 15, 2015)

My favourite flower is between the pink carnations & the pink lilies.


----------



## ssvv227 (Mar 15, 2015)

purple roses <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 16, 2015)

I like the sun cosmos! I try to use them whenever I can! they just make me happy!


----------



## friedegg (Mar 16, 2015)

pink roses <3


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 16, 2015)

Dandelion puffs and Jacob's ladders! 

I'd probably put the pansies at the top of my list if they weren't the kind with overpowering dark spots on their face petals. I'd much rather pansies like the Peach Jump Up and Padparadja...


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 16, 2015)

carnations


----------



## Doki Doki (Mar 17, 2015)

Carnations! The pink and white ones are my fav fav.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Doki Doki said:


> Carnations! The pink and white ones are my fav fav.



I would go with Pink carnations hahah! Whites are special hybrids from two pink carnations right?


----------



## starlite (Mar 17, 2015)

My favourite flower has to be the pink rose!
it's just so pretty ^u^


----------



## Ruru (Mar 17, 2015)

Jacobs Ladder for sure! 
I also really like putting mushrooms everywhere haha.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ruru said:


> Jacobs Ladder for sure!
> I also really like putting mushrooms everywhere haha.



Hmm the jacobs ladder is okay in my opinion Hahah!


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 17, 2015)

Black roses.


----------



## oreo (Mar 17, 2015)

black roses, blue violets, and pink lilies.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 17, 2015)

mayorseraphina said:


> I'm expecting people to say 'Blue Roses' and all that, but to be honest I think the flowers are beautiful already without hybrids.



Really? Blue roses sometimes hurt my eyes. I really love pink flowers, but orange cosmos are my top favorite.


----------



## Silversea (Mar 18, 2015)

Blue pansies, followed by blue violets and Jacob's ladder.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2015)

Jacob's Ladder, w/ blue roses and black tulips being close contenders...maybe a few others too as well, not sure.


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 18, 2015)

Pink and Purple Roses. But all of the flowers are pretty in my opinion.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

To be honest, i like all flowers! They all look nice and can all be used nice for decoration in your town, i think that using a bit of every kind of flower is the best way how you can decorate your town. It creates a lot of variety in your town and makes your town never get old in my opinion!


----------



## Timegear (Mar 18, 2015)

Tulips and roses are my favorite types of flowers (especially pink ones lol).


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

Purple roses~


----------



## Balverine (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely purple pansies~


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Marco Bodt said:


> Definitely purple pansies~



Love those too! They can easily fit everywhere! They never get old too!


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 19, 2015)

black roses ~


----------



## Hoshi (Mar 19, 2015)

I like all of the flowers, having a special spot for hybrids since at the start I just had 1 or 2 pop up every few days and it would be a nice surprise. And later they were hard to breed, I always end up with white, red or black when I put together my pink tulips. Getting a purple one for the first time was out of nowhere. I tried breeding blue roses for at least half a year until I gave up and bought 2 from someone. And for a short time I switched the Beautiful Town Ordinance with another so I could make a few golden roses for decoration. Still missing purple pansies, but I'll try. They all look really pretty and I couldn't wait to have enough of certain kinds to arrange patterns and decorate my PWPs.

I do have a special little soft spot for blue violets and pink lilies.


----------



## jacey.sunshine (Mar 19, 2015)

Hmm... blue and purple roses I really love <3 I have a TON in my town surrounding my villagers usually <3 carnations are cute too! I really wish they had more or every colour at times :$


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Pink cosmos!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pretty much all of them.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

White carnations.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue pansies. Also, black lilies. For some reason, I kind of really hate the roses :/.


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 9, 2015)

I never thought about this before... I think Jacob's Ladders take the cake though, so delicate!


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue roses, hands down


----------



## tiaandshep (Apr 9, 2015)

The pink and white lilies are to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hzl (Apr 9, 2015)

white lilies (if we're talking no hybrids)
jacob's ladder

and for hybrid I like purple roses

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh I almost forgot about carnations, oh those beauties.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

pink rose and jacobs ladder


----------



## Nimega (Apr 9, 2015)

Pink, blue and purple roses. I love to see them both in game and in real life!!


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue pansies. I love all of the blue flowers, though.


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 9, 2015)

blue roses <3


----------



## htmlad (Apr 9, 2015)

I absolutely adore blue violets.


----------



## SarahWoo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like the gold roses because they are very pretty


----------



## LaparaLaela (Apr 9, 2015)

idk if it actually counts as my favorite flower, but I've noticed myself using white and red lillys everywhere. I like they way they look at they're pretty so I guess that's my fav? I also really like blue violets, orange roses (and orange flowers in general), and cosmos's. Also dandylions are my favorite flowers in real life so I really like seeing them around my town. Sometimes I'll wear them in my hair.


----------



## Hanbir (Apr 9, 2015)

I really like the pink lilies!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2015)

I like the purple and white violets best!


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 10, 2015)

Blue violets and black lilies.


----------



## Nay (Apr 10, 2015)

Pink carnations


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 10, 2015)

I like the Blue and Purple roses. They are so pretty 


I also love the pink roses, the black roses, and the gold roses :3


----------



## penguins (Apr 10, 2015)

pink tulips
tulips are perf


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 10, 2015)

Blue and Purple roses, and Jacobs Ladders!


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 10, 2015)

Purple Roses and White Daffodils are my favorites!


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 13, 2015)

Carnations~


----------



## leepotato (Apr 13, 2015)

I love the roses, they come in so many pretty colors!


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

Jacob's ladders cx


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

pink & white roses ~


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

I like blue pansies


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 14, 2015)

Blue pansies for sure


----------

